# Oregon Invasive species permit on hells canyon?



## RiverVandal (Apr 10, 2015)

I have never had an Oregon permit and float Hells a lot. Also have never been checked on Hells.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

I believe either an Oregon or Idaho invasive species sticker will work on the Snake River in Hells Canyon.

You need an Oregon or Idaho angling license to fish from the shore in that state. Either license will do if you are fishing from a boat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Wadeinthewater said:


> I believe either an Oregon or Idaho invasive species sticker will work on the Snake River in Hells Canyon.
> 
> You need an Oregon or Idaho angling license to fish from the shore in that state. Either license will do if you are fishing from a boat.


 
That is correct!!


----------



## Trejos (Oct 29, 2012)

Actually that is incorrect. I just got off the phone with Oregon Fish and Wildlife and Idaho Parks and Rec. both states invasive species permits are required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

Trejos said:


> Actually that is incorrect. I just got off the phone with Oregon Fish and Wildlife and Idaho Parks and Rec. both states invasive species permits are required.


Looks like some conflicting info. 
From this website (http://www.river-management.org/assets/Permits/2015/snake_river-hells_canyon_2015.pdf) the following information showed up:


Snake River (Hells Canyon)
Invasive Species Stickers:
(Inflatable, non-motorized vessels less than 10 feet long are exempt).
Either an 
Idaho Invasive Species Fund sticker
(800) 247-6332
or an 
Oregon Aquatic Invasive 
Species Prevention Permits is accepted.
Contact:
Hells Canyon National Recreation Area (HCNRA), Snake River Administrative Office
PO Box 699 
2535 Riverside Dr.
Clarkston, WA 99403


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Trejos said:


> Actually that is incorrect. I just got off the phone with Oregon Fish and Wildlife and Idaho Parks and Rec. both states invasive species permits are required.


Nope, you got bad information. I confirmed with the ODFW Aquatic Invasive Species Program Coordinator that you only need either an Idaho or Oregon invasive species permit to float Hells Canyon, not both.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Trejos said:


> Actually that is incorrect. I just got off the phone with Oregon Fish and Wildlife and Idaho Parks and Rec. both states invasive species permits are required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Been floating hells canyon for the last 6 years with just an Idaho invasive species sticker.. no problems.


----------



## Trejos (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep, bad info from both the Salem and Idaho park and rec. offices. after contacting National park service they even started second guessing themselves. 
Call Salem back and she was very adamant that she was correct but sent be to the Oregon marine board who was floored she had been telling people that. He said as soon as we hang up he was going to slap some hands. I then called Idaho, they were totally lost in the sauce. They finally relented quoting the Oregon marine boards website. One thing that was interesting, while Idaho was reading the regs over the phone I swore she said Washington residents were not required to have one. I guess it would make sense if they all recognized each others regs and requirements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Trejos said:


> Yep, bad info from both the Salem and Idaho park and rec. offices.


A lot of the confusion on the agencies part stems from the difference between motorized and non-motorized boats. Motorized boats include the ISP in the registration fees. There are no registration fees for non motorized boats so they require purchasing a permit. Still the people on the phones should know their own regulations. 

Invasive species permits work just like angling licenses. The only reciprocity is on border waters and only if you have a permit or licenses from one of the two bordering states. No way a Washington permit (motor boats pay a invasive species fee as part of their registration) is good for Hells Canyon, but it is in the Columbia River.


----------



## Goldenrunner (Jul 21, 2014)

Only need one sticker, doesn't matter which. 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Trejos (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks all for the info. Seams the states should check here to understand their own regulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

This last summer the river ranger for our snake trip said one from either state will do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

OregonRafter said:


> This last summer the river ranger for our snake trip said one from either state will do.


 The same thing happened to me. This last August had an Idaho ranger with an Oregon ranger passenger in his boat, stop by to say Hi, check to see if we had a sticker. Also they asked if we were fishing and had fishing license from one state or the other. They said one from either state was fine. They were surprised to see I had 4 stickers from the last 4 years. They also said thanks for following the rules. They both could not have been nicer.


----------

